# Possibly the best 10m shots I have ever seen.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

(If this has already been posted, I apologize for the incon...)


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Awesome shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

the best? me thinks not... but anyone who would claim it, is welcome to believe it... great shot though, could only have been improved by a swish sound..


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I've seen better on here. I believe it may be James West recently who blew me away with some target shooting, OTT as well!

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/70257-Grouping-on-paper
Grouping on paper


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Umm:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Yup, that guy too.

But it took him 1 warm up shot, so it wasn't as impressive as it could have been. 

The swinging card cut is also one that wowed me and left me in awe.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

9.5mm steel into a 10mm hole though?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

brucered said:


> Yup, that guy too.
> 
> But it took him 1 warm up shot, so it wasn't as impressive as it could have been.
> 
> The swinging card cut is also one that wowed me and left me in awe.


Treefork's casual swinging card cuts both inspire and humble me.

But I thought putting 9.5mm steel into a 10mm hole is almost impossible.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Umm:


 I think you got that right Corndog! Not only precision but with the power to push it through both cards. Awesome shooting Treefork!!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Maybe I should have emphasized what he is doing. Is no one else amazed that he has a 1/2mm margin of error for these shots?

I do of course love Treefork's stuff and they are probably my favorite shots. How casual he is about it is half the "show."

But HALF A MILLIMETER MARGIN OF ERROR AT 10 METERS?

No one else thinks this is amazing?

Maybe it is the presentation.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm not doubting it's an amazing shot, takes skill and accuracy. I do believe there is more than 1/2mm of wiggle room though. Like how a pool ball will drop in the pocket, regardless of it being direct or off a cushion. Or a dart that hits the wire guide and hits a triple 20 vs a triple 1.

Again, great shot. Maybe I'm just more appreciative of fine shooting from forum members I interact with vs a YouTube stranger. I know that isn't a fair criteria for justing a shot, but it is a personal bias of mine.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

brucered said:


> I'm no doubting it's an amazing shot, takes skill and accuracy. I do believe there is more than 1/2mm of wiggle room though. Like how a pool ball will drop in the whole, regardless of it being direct or off a bumper.
> 
> Again, great shot. Maybe. Just more in awe and appreciate fine shooting from members and not a YouTube stranger. I know that isn't a fair criteria for justing a shot, but it is a personal bias of mine.


No that's cool.

I feel the same way.

To me the guy isn't a stranger per say. I also use the Slingshot Community forums a little bit. That guy is the maker of Romany Custom Catapults. He makes lovely stuff.

You are right about the bumper effect though. I didn't take that into consideration. But for two of those shots it was "nothing but net."

He could definitely have filmed it better too.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Everyone's running to their toolboxes now to find some old wrenches.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

If anyone does this be sure to hang it or make it able to be knocked down. Could get a heck of a return shot if it is hard mounted.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You're gonna make him do it aren't ya? As spellbinding as the Cross was, you're saying it's not enough?

You're gonna make him hit the "Star." That's three cards. Two must form an X. The other is shooter's choice. The Master's Trifecta.

Never been done.

Man of his age, already a proven legend, yet still you push. I'm surprised at you guys.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Umm:


I prefer Treeforks videos obviously. And his demeanor in general.

I'd say the cross shot is about the same difficulty as getting a 9.5mm ball through a 10mm hole. Especially without hitting the sides as Asa does in the OP video.

I think I'm gonna request Asa redo the shots with a better camera angle and zoom and slowmo if possible.

Now we just need to get Treefork to make a rig that moves one card up and down and the other side to side. Then he can cut them both in the split second they form a +.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I just think it would have been impressive if he actually did it... in operation, you lose if ya touch the sides... and yes, a 9.5mm will fit in a 10mm hole, every time...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im not saying that Asa's not a great shot. I think if Treefork set his mind to it, he could put that ball through that wrench with it swinging.... And make a decent recording of it. He has to be one of the best shot I've ever seen. A machine


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I think if TreeFork set his mind to it he could make a slingshot cook him breakfast!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

swinging you say? I can shoot a whole wrench that way, but maybe I can a little hole too...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Flatband said:


> I think if TreeFork set his mind to it he could make a slingshot cook him breakfast!!!!!!!!!


 hahahahaha!!!! That's a good one Gary!! You just made my morning


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I heard Treefork put a 20mm bearing through a 9.5mm wrench.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

https://m.365yg.com/i6374619819613880833/

there's more to this sport than what you know...also check out their slingshots...


----------

